# Removing lemongrass oil stains from vinyl siding?



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

In a bid to keep spiders away from corners on the outside of my house, I sprayed some "natural" formula I got at Home Depot that was supposed to repel spiders and its primary ingredient was lemongrass oil.

Not only did it not really do anything, it left behind some white-ish stains where it was sprayed. I've tried scrubbing it with both Dawn and water and TSP, and it's not budging.

I'd rather not try a Magic Eraser on it since it's vinyl. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to clean this off or am I stuck with it?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Is the stained vinyl a white color?


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Negative, it's a tan color that Menards calls "natural clay" or something like that.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Have you tried a pressure washer?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

30 second cleaner may do the trick.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Do you have pictures of the "stain". I would think some kind of degreaser would work since you would need to break down the oil.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I haven't tried pressure-washing. I was going to do the whole house but I moved that to next year.

Here's a pic of the stains:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Have you tried using a blue Scotch-Brite Pad(Non-Scratching)? It looks like should come off with some elbow grease. A magic eraser wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------

